
Show HN: Nonprofit Open-Source Food Delivery and Local Shopping Platform - sumeetk
https://github.com/NearbyShops/Nearby-Shops-Android-app
======
johnmarcus
Wow. This is an ambitious project and one of the first and only usefull
implementation of decentralized tech I've seen. Kudos. A small and stupid
nitpick, the example shows 3 items for $650usd, seems a tad expensive for
groceries XD. This is far better than yet another useless decentralized
messenger everyone wants to build. I hope it takes off. As a more seriouse
suggestion, consider offering paid hosting as a service with a price structure
around traffic as I can see a lot of small stores won't have the tech
experience to launch this, as easy as you have made it. Plus, they probably
need to focus on importing inventory, which is probably the hardest part to
get started. I could see a 'getting started inventory pack' using industry bar
codes as a useful add on where they just need to adjust the price.

Either way, cool product.

